# Whole Duck Roasting, suggestions needed



## dragnlaw (Nov 23, 2017)

Roasted a duck tonight.  It was delicious but I was not really 100% happy with it.  My guests loved it but still...    I felt it was a little underdone on the legs and wings.  I would NOT have wanted to cook it much longer for the breasts - they were almost perfect.  

My question is... 

Is there a way in which to roast a duck (they have the damnedest shape, don't they?) to not over-cook the breasts but get the rest done more?

Happy Thanksgiving all of you!  Hope your family, friends, visitors are all enjoying a meal in good company and leave some leftovers for tomorrow!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Nov 23, 2017)

Once the breast is done, put a piece of aluminium foil over it until the dark meat is fully cooked.


----------



## dragnlaw (Nov 24, 2017)

Yes, I had thought of that. It is what is normally done in the opposite to keep legs & wings from going too far.  Just wasn't sure if it would work that well on the breast which is exposed to heat from the cavity as well.  In retrospect I guess there's no reason it should not work - LOL I'm always second guessing myself! 

*Thanks Sir LO Beef*, I will try that with the next one I roast.  Have one more in the freezer, might have it next month. 

BTW - the dry rub I put on it and then the wet while cooking were both absolutely amazing.  Every time I opened the fridge door - mmmm - heavenly!  
dry rub (actually became a paste) garlic - orange zest - coriander seeds, grilled - chinese five-spice - ginger...  
glaze - hoisin - soy - O.J. - maple syrup - sesame oil

Dry rub goes on, air dry in fridge for at least 24 hours (I'm going to do 2 days next time), before cooking. My drip tray should have been a lttle more shallower but it was hard to find a sufficiently long enough dish to put the bird on, so I felt the air circulation could have been a bit better for the bottom of the bird.  If I had the head room - would have stood the duck on a bottle like they do for beer can cooking!


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 24, 2017)

For what it's worth, I thought I'd pass along this tried and true recipe and method for the best roast duck any of my family has ever eaten. Several of them have been the stars our Christmas holiday feast for the last few years and all the rendered duck fat is the gift for the rest of the year. 

https://www.thehungrymouse.com/2009/02/11/the-best-way-to-roast-a-duck-hello-crispy-skin/


----------



## dragnlaw (Nov 24, 2017)

Thanks Kayelle!  My goodness that's an awful lot of flippin'n pokin'!  Not to mention a lot of scrolling to try and sort out the ads to the end of the blog. 

Very similar to the recipe I followed. This was the first time doing it in this style and I will make some of her adjustments next time. Her sauce sounds very yummy - especially with the sriracha. 

Also yes, I usually save my drippings but this time the glaze was on before I realized what my sous chef was doing.   I also almost always save the extra skin and do just as she says, boil it down and crisp it up. I have a little bit of it myself but most of it goes to my neighbour who absolutely adores the stuff. He gets the cracklin's and his wife gets the liver, etc. which she adores. Win-win!


----------

